# Soil moisture monitoring?



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone have experience with monitoring their soil moisture? I am considering a wireless monitor system to place under my two pivots but I have no idea what to get or what to stay away from. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Curious as to your location....

Regards, Mike


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

Southern Colorado, just outside of Pueblo.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a Davis Vantage Pro2 weather station. It has the ability to monitor leaf wetness and soil moisture. My Davis unit has been flawless. It's solar powered and wireless. I installed the station years ago and haven't had the first problem with it yet.

I know Davis has a wireless soil moisture monitoring unit. There's different kinds of setups available wether you want a stand alone moisture monitor or get a package similar to the Vantage Pro2 that will monitor many different things. You could install a monitor and add WiFi capabilities to it if you want.

My wireless station sits on a pole in the open next to a hay field. I have a wireless console on each floor of the house. They are part of the decor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You certainly could benefit greatly from a soil monitor in that part of the country. I am thinking that the Davis, who makes excellent weather stations, has a companion soil monitoring system with their systems.

Regards, Mike

http://www.davis.com/Search/Wireless%20Soil%20Moisture%20monitor


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bonfire, you posted while I was typing.....great minds! I also have the same Davis weather station....so far it has worked flawlessly.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I did some more research and found an Irrometer resistance block, looks pretty simple, any thoughts on something such as this.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Never heard of it. Is it made for irrigation applications?


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

It says it is, I found it in a research article posted by UC Davis. Here is the link:

http://www.irrometer.com/sensors.html#meter


----------

